# Seriously smitten with new puppy



## rubster (Jul 26, 2011)

So we finally did it and got a puppy. Oh my GOD I am in love with her already! She is sooo cute. She is a mischievous, gorgeous, cuddly, warm little cockapoo..... see profile pic! 

I could never really get why people were so into their dogs, until now.......

I thought that when she arrived I would be sad that it wasn't a baby. But I don't. Don't get me wrong, if I could choose between them I would still choose a baby, but I have to say I am BOWLED OVER by how much joy and happiness she has brought to us all. 

SIGH!


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

Congrats on your new puppy!! My fur baby is 11 in a couple of weeks (can't believe it!) and he's given me so much fun and companionship over the years. Dogs are awesome. Enjoy your little bundle


----------



## Dancing duck (Sep 12, 2014)

Awwww she looks gorgeous   we are planning to get a puppy soon as it looks like the end of the road for us and I need something to love and fill the void. Glad to hear she brings you happiness - how can you not love that cute little face!


----------



## rubster (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that, dancingduck, it's a very hard time.......wishing you all the best on your journey

A puppy will bring you so much joy! They are amazing and the love I felt for her straighaway was very unexpected.)

Even when she poos right in front of me in the kitchen ha ha ha ha!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dancing duck (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks Rubster I guess all of us here are going through our own difficulties one way or another!
Can't wait to get a pup now and have something positive to look forward to - give your pup a cuddle from me!


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

We have added to new kittens to our family and I can say that they are bringing us nothing but laughs and joy and of course stinky litter trays!
x


----------



## HighTower (Jan 11, 2012)

Aww she looks so cute - like butter wouldn't melt  

I've never seen a cockapoo in the flesh...I'm a big cocker spaniel fan but my husband doesn't like the cloud of hair that follows my Mum's cocker. Maybe a cockapoo is the answer? Alas we're both out working during the week so getting a dog is as remote a possibility as a baby!


----------

